# What size shot for heavy cover?



## Huntnfish2 (Nov 24, 2011)

In heavy cover I have been using #4 buck in 12 ga. Is that typically the best load for close cover Yotes, or do you prefer something else. The #4 seems to pattern pretty well to about 35 yds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have used 0000 buck in the past but in more open areas. What choke do you have ? I'd look at 000buck for longer range perhaps.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

#4 works great!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I use #4 and T and both pattern great with a Hevi-shot choke.


----------

